
Stef's Free Online Smalltalk Books - triyambakam
http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks.html
======
slim
When you spin up a fresh pharo VM, you are greeted by "Prof. Stef Tutorial".
It's this guy.

------
passthejoe
Is anybody using Pharo? I'm interested.

~~~
igouy
[https://pharo.org/success](https://pharo.org/success)

~~~
rbanffy

        Service Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance
downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

~~~
igouy
And did you try again later? Works fine.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Might be worth noting that the author seems to be firmly in the Pharo camp,
while Squeak enthusiasts might insist they have the true Smalltalk successor.

